# Überspannungsschutzdioden wo beziehen?



## wonderfulworld (24 Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

wie ich schmerzlich feststellen durft, ist BC9100 von Beckhoff nicht gegen eine Überspannung von 230V geschützt. Deshalb wollte ich mir einen kleine Überspannungsschutz selber bauen. Siehe Anhang


Habe auch Überspannungsschutzdioden bei Reichelt gefunde. So ein wie die  sollte es sein. 
http://www.reichelt.de/?;ACTION=3;L...wQASAAAEv@MgA03735152ea351e62d4965de1f73fc58a

Nur leider, sollte meine Diode bei U >27V einen Strom von mindestens 1,3 Ampere durchlassen. Und die gibts leider nicht bei reichelt, conrad etc. Weiß jemand von euch vielleicht wo man die Diode noch kriegen kann, bzw ne andere Diode/Schaltung mit gleicher Funktion. Die man auch kaufen kann.

Gruß wonderfulworld 

Gruß wonderfulworld


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (24 Dezember 2008)

Die von dir herausgesuchte P6KE hat doch sogar einen maximalen Strom von 100 A.
Für dauerhaftes Ableiten von hohen Strömen ist die Diode auch gar nicht geeignet. In deiner Zeichnung sollte dann die Sicherung auslösen.

Bei länger anhaltenden Überspannungen gibt es andere Lösungen, z.B. eine Crowbar-Schaltung.

Gruß


----------



## kermit (25 Dezember 2008)

ich persönlich wäre geneigt, ein Koppelrelais bzw. einen Optokoppler einzusetzen, um die SPS zu schützen.


----------



## wonderfulworld (26 Dezember 2008)

Danke für die Antwort.
@Thomas

ja die Diode ist schon Ok, aber eine für 28V kann man nirgendwo kaufen.

lg wonderfulworld


----------



## mariob (26 Dezember 2008)

Hallo,
RS Components hat auch über 27V soweit ich weiß.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (26 Dezember 2008)

wonderfulworld schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort.
> @Thomas
> 
> ja die Diode ist schon Ok, aber eine für 28V kann man nirgendwo kaufen.
> ...



Nominelle 28 V wirst du auch nicht finden. Es gibt 27 und 30 V, die Toleranz bei der Durchbruchspannung liegt aber sowieso bei 10 %.
Mit 27 V gibt es bei Reichelt doch noch zwei andere Modelle, einmal als SMD und eine weitere Bedrahtete (1.5 KE xx).

Gruß


----------

